# Movers



## Bully109 (Jan 14, 2013)

My wife and I are looking at moving from Oz to Kota Kinabalu, Malaysia I have tried to contact numerous freight movers for a quote to get some sort of idea on cost for a complete house full of furniture and one car? Can anyone recommend a good mover based in Australia preferably Melbourne,,,, Thanks


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Advisable to pick a mover or SFA shipping forwarding agent based in KK (with branches in Oz) rather than one in Melbourne without Malaysian presence in the event there will be potential issues( tracking or breakages or services etc) simplier to handle directly at the destination rather than origin end. 

From OZ, the ocean shipment will transit either in Singapore or Johor, Indonesia or even Thailand ports depending on shipper's arrangements before continuing to KK. A delay at any of these ports e.g., storage, warehouse, delivery problems will incur costs that could be quickly settled or negotiated in KK rather then emails/calls across the ocean to Oz. 

To find a SFA, google search Shipping Forwarding Agent in KK, then email for quotes, inclusive services and location of a branch or affliate office in Melbourne. 

Do not accept the cheapest quote, often with hiddden costs so choose a reputable SFA for ease of mind knowing their careful handling will deliver your personal effects and sentimental treasures safely.

If you have a residential address in KK, you might pick SFAs with offices in the vicinity. KK is a city with a concentrated core so SFAs could be scattered in the fringes with lower real estate costs. 

Also, ensure you search under KK not Tawau port (to avoid intercity transportation charges). 

Welcome to Land below the Wind often referred to Sabah, East Malaysia!


----------



## Bully109 (Jan 14, 2013)

*Thankyou*

Thankyou lorgnette for some sound advice, we are heading back to KK in 8 weeks time for a month or so I will definitely do my homework on movers. And yes you are right about the "Land beneath the wind" and being avid golfers and involved in the industy suits us fine to move and live there! and hopefully work or buy a business partime and really enjoy the lifestyle:clap2:


----------



## Eviebell (Jun 14, 2009)

Crown Relocation are brilliant. They have offices all around the world. A four bedroom house will probably cost around 10-12k I would imagine. Not so sure about the car as if you do import it you can't sell it on when/if you want to change it. You have to take it out of the country again!


----------



## Bully109 (Jan 14, 2013)

*Appreciate the Info*

Thankyou Eviebell,
Totally appreciate all the info I can get, and that's a great heads up about the car not being able to be on sold..... do you know the reason for that at all?
Neil


----------



## Eviebell (Jun 14, 2009)

I think because they want you to buy locally made cars so all the imported brands are really expensive and if you bring it in there is a large import tax fee and certain conditions you have to adhere to.


----------



## Bully109 (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks understand totally to help economy


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

_we are heading back to KK in 8 weeks time for a month or so_

If you are a Malaysian professional returnee with family (i.e a Malaysian citizen) you might be intersted in REP in 2011. Program entitles you to tax exmption on personal effects and tax breaks on cars etc. 

Recommend to verify eligibility status on website.


----------



## Bully109 (Jan 14, 2013)

Unfortunately good advice but we are both Aussie's through and through!


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

If you paid tax on the car, you should be allowed to sell it. However, most vehicles manufactured for a certain market have variations according to the country's standard. A same model car in Japan will differ from one assembled for OZ- probably a car used in OZ will exceed or meet standard for safety in Malaysian highways. 

Similarly, using an OZ car in Malaysia, the maintainence costs might be higher esp if the parts are not commonly local sourced or the mechanics unfamilar with your model; your car will take a longer time under service.


----------



## tolga (Jan 30, 2013)

i m single guy and i want to move malaysia nowadays, please give me any idea about living and working in malaysia. how much living cost and how much minumum salaries for non-expert jobs. how can find friends there. in fact i have a hundred questions  
thanks.


----------

